# bankrupt:plane:



## blades1889 (Mar 24, 2009)

can you move to Spain or canaries if you made your self bankrupt in the uk:ranger:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blades1889 said:


> can you move to Spain or canaries if you made your self bankrupt in the uk:ranger:


as far as I know you can move anywhere they'll have you

but you'll still be bankrupt

I have no idea if the bankruptcy would follow you, though I suspect the spanish banks would find out


eventually................


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont think its stops you moving to Spain - and even when opening bank accounts here etc I dont recall having to provide any information on previous financial circumstances in the UK .... other than if you applied for a mortgage of course where they do check (my OH is a Financial Advisor / Mortgage Broker so I know he always checks this sort of thing for mortgage applications in Spain) ..... 

Sue


----------

